# Scout LT - looking for similar Chinese slingshot for a kid



## j4r3k (7 mo ago)

Just got my Scout LT, it's great, but I would like to do some shooting with my 11 year old son and as my draw length is 85 cm changing the bands for my son every time would spoil the fun quickly. So the best scenario would be to buy another slingshot and mount a proper length bands on it for him (with some extra length for a start).

Is there any not expensive Chinese (or whatever origin) slingshot with similar size worth buying?


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Two Scout LTs are better than one..... quality, flip clips, 2 bandsets AND your son will appreciate having the same frame as you.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

There are a ton of good, inexpensive slingshot available. 
One option that might work for a young shooter is the Barnett Strike 9, fitted with flatbands. It has narrower forks than most wire-frame shooters and can be held with a finger and thumb brace as well as the hammer grip. And it's bulletproof.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Get some good plywood trace it out and make it 😊


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

The Chinese "peg head" slingshots are pretty close to the LT in fork width and are generally very inexpensive. I like them because they have a very defined "corner" to aim with. Hope this helps


----------



## frankliu2012 (2 mo ago)

j4r3k said:


> Just got my Scout LT, it's great, but I would like to do some shooting with my 11 year old son and as my draw length is 85 cm changing the bands for my son every time would spoil the fun quickly. So the best scenario would be to buy another slingshot and mount a proper length bands on it for him (with some extra length for a start).
> 
> Is there any not expensive Chinese (or whatever origin) slingshot with similar size worth buying?


Chinese wooden slingshot


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with a good ol' natural fork. It shoots as good as any other frame, it's free and will teach your son some basic skills while have fun making his own flip.


----------



## SlingScott (5 mo ago)

An Axiom or Beanflip might be a good option. Easy to change bands and draw length on the fly.


----------



## 202 (4 mo ago)

SlingScott said:


> An Axiom or Beanflip might be a good option. Easy to change bands and draw length on the fly.


I agree with this. They cost around $30 (including a couple of bands), and are nice and durable slingshots.


----------

